# 2003 Action Craft 1620SE Complete Make-Over



## MAK (Dec 15, 2017)

Great looking boat.  Your hard work shows. Should be a great fishing machine for you.


----------



## stussing (Oct 29, 2018)

Nice job.


----------



## snookman (Oct 21, 2009)

thanks.


----------



## LtShinysides (Dec 27, 2018)

Awesome man. I just started cleaning up my 1720 to put it up for sale, but instead I'm falling in love all over again. These boats are so well thought out and built in not sure I'll be able to top it. Your downsize in motor has got me thinking. I would like to shed some weight also. Right now I'm running an etec 115, but am very curious about how a yamaha 90 2 stroke would push it. Nice work thanks for sharing!


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

LtShinysides said:


> Awesome man. I just started cleaning up my 1720 to put it up for sale, but instead I'm falling in love all over again. These boats are so well thought out and built in not sure I'll be able to top it. Your downsize in motor has got me thinking. I would like to shed some weight also. Right now I'm running an etec 115, but am very curious about how a yamaha 90 2 stroke would push it. Nice work thanks for sharing!


You'd be fine with a 90 2 stroke. I run a 90 Merc 2 strokes on my 1820 action craft and I run around 30 mph at 4500 rpms and like the light motor on the back.


----------



## LtShinysides (Dec 27, 2018)

Thanks for the input. Sadly, I decided I am going to sell it... Im really wanting to simplify and get on the platform more, and that damn boat just gives me too many options! I can't seem leave the house without at least 8 rods and 100lbs of gear solo fishing.... I'd really like to run one of these lighter setups on an AC one day though.


----------

